

Show HN: libaudiodecoder - The Cross-Platform Audio Decoder API - gamegod
https://github.com/asantoni/libaudiodecoder/

======
gamegod
For those interested in why we created this, there's some extra background
about our motivation here:
[http://music.columbia.edu/pipermail/portaudio/2012-April/013...](http://music.columbia.edu/pipermail/portaudio/2012-April/013813.html)

Specifically, there's issues with FFMPEG, libmad, and GStreamer, and there was
no good alternative that did what we wanted. So we wrote one!

